# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  چالش های امسال رسید تازه تازه

## high.target

چالش های امسال هم رسید :Yahoo (4):  حس سبزی فروش دارم :Yahoo (4): 
سلام^_^/
خوبین سلومتین چ خبرا
میگم سال نو داره میاد ، بیایم ی سالو برنامه داشته باشیم 
به شخصه اولین سالیه که میخام ی برنامه بچینم و ی سری اهداف بنویسم برا سال نو
قبلن ننوشته بودم
درسته ممکنه ی سری اتفاقا تصمیمای الآنو خیلی قابل اجرا نشون  نده ولی میخایم در کنار هم ت جایی ک میشه برنامه حفظ کنیم^_^
درسته ی روزایی هس ک نمیشه طب۳ برنامه پیش رفت اما ما میخایم در کل این روند ر نگاه کنیم 
ممکنه ی چالش من روزانه باشه یکی هفتگی ولی در کل هست
این فرصت تعطیلی ها ربهترین استفاده بر بررریم
علی الخصوص ک تحویل سال روز شنبه اس :Yahoo (4): 
هر کی هس اعلام کنه
به شخصه تا آخر سال بعد ان شاالله ادامه میدم چالشو 
مرسی از  همگی^_^
هر  کس چالش هاش با توجه به شرایط و زندگی خودشه ممکنه ی برنتمه روزانه یا هفنتگی برا درس چالش شما باشه :Yahoo (4): یا هر چی دیگه ای 
موفق باشیم^_^

----------


## high.target

_خب چراغ اول با خودم
۱ نماز اول وقت هر روز
۲ ی صفه قرآن بخونم ، هر روز
 (چون دوس دارم عربی یاد بگیرم از روی ی قرآنی ک کلماتو معنی کرده موخونم)
۳ مقاله تجزیه  و پروژه ام ، ی مقاله دیگه 
۴ درس های ترمم
۵ درس های کنکور ازشدم
۶ شعر حافظ با معنی و تعبیر
۷ خوشنویسی 
۸ ورزش ، روزانه
۹ راست بشینم
۱۰ نوت هام
۱۱ ی وقتایی حوصله ام گرفت متن طنز بنویسم
۱۲ زبانننن خیلی لازمه برام خیلییی
۱۳ اخلاق خوب ، دعوام نشه با کسی  ، بچه خوبی باشم^_^
و در کنار همه اینا ی سالنامه گذاشتم کنار برای امسال ، و شعی کنم توش خوب بنویسم ه روزم رو^_^
این ها برای ۳ ماه اول ساله بعدشو با توجه ی سری مسائل تصمیم میگیرم چون این ترم ی جوریه


ب جز دوتای اول همه چالشا هفتگیه ن روزانه^_^■●_

----------


## Mohamad_R

برنامه اینجانب :  افتر کنکور

باغچه پدری - کشت زعفران -  خرمالو - ادامه سه تار - دوچرخه کوفتی - کامبک باشگاه // شایعه شده که مدیر باشگاه گفته اون جوجه ( یعنی من) بتونه برگرده باشگاه مرغی کبوتری چیزی قربونیم میکنه :Yahoo (4):  در این حد اعتقاد دارن نمیرم دیگه

----------


## DrDark13

I am in ....   مرسی از چالشت...
اهداف من: 
 اول اینکه این سه ماهو بترکونم 
و تموم کنم کارو این مهمترینه ... 
 دوم اینکه  بیشتر کتاب بخونم چون فوق العادس ، روحت شاد گوتنبرگ ... و اینکه ایلتس رو شروع کنم.
سوم اینکه در زمینه روانشناسی جدی فکر کنم و مطالعه داشته باشم.
چهارم اینکه بعد گرفتن لپتاپ ، فوتوشاپ +تولید محتوا کار کنم (خدارو چه دیدی شاید یوتیوبر شدم ) والبته عشقای حقیقی و پاکم گیمینگ و فیلم دیدن ...
 پنجم اینکه لایف استایل خودمو بچینم، ورزش ، لباس و ... 
ششم اینکه گواهینامه بگیرم .
هفتم اینکه رفیقامو از کمد بیارم بیرون خیلی وقته با هیچکی ارتباط نداشتم ... 
هشتم اینکه به فکر درامد هرچند کوچیک باشم ...
نهم اینکه ادم بهتری باشم برای خودم،خانوادم ، و همه...
دهم اینکه توی هر کاری قدم گذاشتم، جز بهترینا باشم، با حال خوب پیش به سوی سال 1400
   دنیا یه دکمه کوچیک رو پیرهن خداست ...

----------


## Fog

برنامه من:
مهم ترین هدفم اینه که کنکورو با یه رتبه خوب تموم کنم.
از تابستون هرروز ورزش کنم+رژیم بگیرم+انگلیسیمو تقویت کنم+زبان ترکی که نصفه نیمه یادگرفتمو ادامه بدم+روزی۱۰لیوان آب بخورم+برم سراغ تدریس شیمی.فعلا همینا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## matinaz

دقیقااا برنامه ها منم همینه . ایشالا بترکونیم

----------


## Eli..

> چالش های امسال هم رسید حس سبزی فروش دارم
> سلام^_^/
> خوبین سلومتین چ خبرا
> میگم سال نو داره میاد ، بیایم ی سالو برنامه داشته باشیم 
> به شخصه اولین سالیه که میخام ی برنامه بچینم و ی سری اهداف بنویسم برا سال نو
> قبلن ننوشته بودم
> درسته ممکنه ی سری اتفاقا تصمیمای الآنو خیلی قابل اجرا نشون  نده ولی میخایم در کنار هم ت جایی ک میشه برنامه حفظ کنیم^_^
> درسته ی روزایی هس ک نمیشه طب۳ برنامه پیش رفت اما ما میخایم در کل این روند ر نگاه کنیم 
> ممکنه ی چالش من روزانه باشه یکی هفتگی ولی در کل هست
> ...


سلام.منم تا حالا اول سال لیست هدفامو ننوشتم و از امسال میخوام بنویسم.دیگه از شکست نترسم و بررررم تو دل هدف.و کلی کار دیگه.
از اینکه اولین پست تو این تاپیک واسه من نیست بسیار غمگین هستم و باید این غم رو در سال جدید فراموش کنم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (68): 
یکم از لیست رو بنویسم: بسکتبال رو بعد از سال ها ادامه بدم.برگردم به اصلی خودم.درس بخونم مث موقعی که دهم و یازدهم بودم.وای چقدررر عاشق زیست بودم.خودمو واسه مسائل کوچیک ناراحت نکنم و ... و... و....

----------


## Sarah.az

*خب خب بسم الله
اهداف من برای سال اینده 
۱، میخام پیاده روی  رو هر روز تو  برنامم داشته باشم 
وهمچنین سحر خیزی 
۲،گواهیناممو بگیرم 
۳،هر روز کتا ب بخونم ی مدته اینکارو میکنم خیلی حس خوبی داره 
میخام همینطوری این انرژی مثبتا و حالای خوب بمونه 
۴.کار کردن رو شخصیتم رو نقاط ضعف شخصیتیم کار کنم 
۵.ی هنری چیزی هم اگر قسمت شد یاد بگیرم 
...
۶ چند جلسه مشاوره هم برم ....
دیگه فعلا اینا انجام بشع دوباره میام میگم*

----------


## high.target

_UP_

----------


## Eli..

زهرا جان تاپیک های این مدلیت بی نظیره دختر :Yahoo (65): 
نوشتن لیست و اینکه هی دارم فک میکنم چه کارای مثبتی انجام بدم خیلی خوبه.به نظرم خیلی تاثیرگذاره

----------


## high.target

_ممنون الی جان چشات بینظیر مبینیه
خب امرو۱ ام نیس ولی من چالش ها رو انجامیدمممم از طرفی تو سالنامه ولی نمینویسم
خب نماز ، فران ، ورزش ، مثبت نگری رو داشتم امروز
پیش ب سوی موفقی))_

----------


## Zigzag

به خودم برسم 
به خودم فک کنم 
برای خودم تلاش کنم 
چشم و گوشمو رو همه چیز ببندم

----------


## high.target

_سلااام همگیییی
خلوته تایپیک کوجایین اهالی
خب ورزش نماز اوکی شد و دیروز درس خوندم  ، ی کار باد تحویل میدادم ک  تموم شد
امروز درس تمرین ادامه اون کاره و کلا سریع میخام عمل کنم باشد ک رستگار شوممم^_^
پیش ب سوی موفقیت_

----------


## high.target

_۲ فروردین
ورزش نماز درس هنر اوکی شد
امروز باید برم رو مقاله کار کنم زیاددددددامروز کلا مقاله اس احتمالا_

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*هدف های امسالم* *

والا هنوز برای هدف مشخص کردن زیادی گنگ و مبهمم ، احتمالا اواخر تابستون هدف های اصلیم و برنامه هام مشخص بشن
ولی با این حال یسری چیزای کوچولو موچولو هست که الآن میتونم بگم ولی اصلی ها رو هنوز نیاز به زمان و تجربه دارم**

سحرخیزی رو حفظ کنم
از سایت متمم مطالعه داشته باشم
دوست دارم برم کیک بوکسینگ ثبت نام کنم ولی این کرونا ...
عادت ها و روش های مطالعه ی دانشجوییم رو پیدا و حفظ کنم
درسام رو منظم و مستمر مطالعه کنم نه خیلی شدید و نه خیلی بی خیال
مثل قبل ، زیاد با خدا صحبت کنم و یادش بیفتم
از انزوا دربیام و بیشتر اجتماعی بشم (البته توی چندماه قبل واقعا توی این زمینه پیشرفت داشتم ولی بازم جای کار داریه )
روی عزت نفسم کارکنم
**
فعلا همینا تا بعد ببینیم چی میشه*

----------


## high.target

_خب امروز مقاله را خلاصه کرده فرستادم
نماز و ورزش اوکی شد
قرآنم خوندممم
در کل مفید بودد
فردا مفید تره))))♡♡♡_

----------


## high.target

_زبان قرآن نماز هنر ورزش انحام شد
راضی ام 
۴#امین روز_

----------


## samar_98

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط eng.zahra


زبان قرآن نماز هنر ورزش انحام شد
راضی ام 
۴#امین روز


یاد برنامه مدرسه ابتدایی افتادم 
قران ورزش هنر هنر*

----------


## high.target

[I @samar_98

 @sama_98
samar_98@بی ادب دلمم میخاد :Yahoo (4): 
شوخی کردم عزیز هر چ میخاهد دل تنگت بگو
حس خوبی ندارم ب این تایپیک دیگه
حس میکنم وسط درس خوندن های سنگین ی کنکوری هی میام میگم هنر زبان فلان فلان
و اون کنکوری ای ک چن وخ دیگه کنکور داره اذیت میشه
نع؟؟
اصن این وقت سال این تایپیک خوب نبود
دیگه نمینویسم اینجتو صفه خودم مینویسم
کسی اذیت شد حلال کنه
قصد بدی نداشتم
ببخشید ب هر حال
به درود^_^همگی موفق باشیییم :Yahoo (1): [/I]

----------


## samar_98

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط eng.zahra


[I @samar_98

 @sama_98
samar_98@بی ادب دلمم میخاد
شوخی کردم عزیز هر چ میخاهد دل تنگت بگو
حس خوبی ندارم ب این تایپیک دیگه
حس میکنم وسط درس خوندن های سنگین ی کنکوری هی میام میگم هنر زبان فلان فلان
و اون کنکوری ای ک چن وخ دیگه کنکور داره اذیت میشه
نع؟؟
اصن این وقت سال این تایپیک خوب نبود
دیگه نمینویسم اینجتو صفه خودم مینویسم
کسی اذیت شد حلال کنه
قصد بدی نداشتم
ببخشید ب هر حال
به درود^_^همگی موفق باشیییم[/I]


کنکوری که بخون باشه اینجا چیکار میکنه،راحت باش باو*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> [I @samar_98
> 
>  @sama_98
> samar_98@بی ادب دلمم میخاد
> شوخی کردم عزیز هر چ میخاهد دل تنگت بگو
> حس خوبی ندارم ب این تایپیک دیگه
> حس میکنم وسط درس خوندن های سنگین ی کنکوری هی میام میگم هنر زبان فلان فلان
> و اون کنکوری ای ک چن وخ دیگه کنکور داره اذیت میشه
> نع؟؟
> ...


نبینم مهندس ناراحت شه ها 

تاپیکت برای خود من خیلی مفید بود ، به موقع بهم یسری چیزها رو یادآوری کرد تا درموردشون بیشتر فکر کنم
ممنون ازت

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *
> 
> کنکوری که بخون باشه اینجا چیکار میکنه،راحت باش باو*


بخون هم میاد  :Yahoo (4): 
سال قبل نبودی ببینی من اینجا لنگر انداخته بودم :Yahoo (15):

----------


## high.target

_نه میان ثمر اتفاقا
خواهش میشه زیرو
خوشحالم
اونور ادامه اش میدم ایشالا
حداقل پیش خوودم ادامه داره
و توی اون سالنامه ههه ک واس امسال انتخاب کردم_

----------


## telma_alen

به به دوباره از این چالش خوبا دمت بسی هات زهرایی

اول اینکه دارم سعی میکنم نماز ازنوع اول وقتشو بخونم البته بجز صبح ها :Yahoo (56): 

ولی بنظرم مهم ترین کاری که همه ما ها باید انجام بدیم تکرار نکردن اشتباهات گذشته است و من بشدت مشغول جنگهای داخلی مبنی بر عدم تکرار اونام :Yahoo (5): ارزوکنین اونی که پیروزه  من باشه  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Manchester

بزرگترین چالشای امسال:

ترم بعد رو مثل آدم بخونم+ صبح زود بیدار شم + برای آیلتس بخونم و نهایتا تا اواسط فروردین زبان رو ببندم... چند ماهی هست هم خودم هم بقیه رو به بهونه زبان خوندن دارم سر کار میذارم ولی کارم غلطه

دو تا ۱۰۰ صفحه ای رو هم که قرار بود، تا نهایتا ۲۰ فروردین بنویسم و تایپ کنم

----------


## high.target

_چقد چالشای امسال  پارسالم با هم فرق دارن
ب هر حال
رو ب پیشرفتم
این خوبهههه_

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *هدف های امسالم* *
> 
> والا هنوز برای هدف مشخص کردن زیادی گنگ و مبهمم ، احتمالا اواخر تابستون هدف های اصلیم و برنامه هام مشخص بشن
> ولی با این حال یسری چیزای کوچولو موچولو هست که الآن میتونم بگم ولی اصلی ها رو هنوز نیاز به زمان و تجربه دارم**
> 
> سحرخیزی رو حفظ کنم
> از سایت متمم مطالعه داشته باشم
> دوست دارم برم کیک بوکسینگ ثبت نام کنم ولی این کرونا ...
> عادت ها و روش های مطالعه ی دانشجوییم رو پیدا و حفظ کنم
> ...


*
اه یادش بخیر این تاپیکه و این پست مال پارساله 
الکی الکی یه سال گذشت
خب بذار ببینم هدفایی که پارسال مشخص کرده بودم رو به کجا رسوندم


_سحر خیز بودنم رو حفظ کردم ، درطول سال میشه گفت اغلب بین ساعت 4 تا 7 صبح بیدار میشدم

_ سایت متمم...نامردا هزینه اشتراکشون رو زیاد کردن  ولی درجهت توسعه فردی از منابع دیگه ای این هدف رو دنبال کردم

_باشگاه و کیک بوکسینگ.... رفتم و ثبت نام کردم) دیگه قبح کرونا ریخت پس این هدف هم عملی شد

_عادت ها و روش های مطالعه دانشجوییم...هومم این یکی رو تازگی ها و از ترم سوم برای خودم جا انداختم ولی هنوز برای تصحیح جا داره

_استمرار توی خوندن رو ، نسبت به پارسال بهتر شدم ولی هنوز هم جا برای پیشرفت هست

_بیشتر صحبت کردن با خدا و به یادش افتادن.... این یکی رو مطمعنن بهش رسیدم

_بیشتر اجتماعی شدن....آره اینم نسبت به پارسال خیلی بهتر شدم ، با چندتا از دوستای دوران دبیرستان ارتباط گرفتم و با بعضی هاشون باشگاه میریم و بعضی وقتا یه دوری میزنیم و گپ و گفت و...

_عزت نفس.... تنها موردی که از پارسال تا الان پسرفت داشت...ولی الان بقدری از یسری چیزا حالم بهم خورده که به خیلی از واقعیت ها رسیدم و میتونم خیلی خیلی بیشتر از گذشته خودم رو دوست داشته باشم و خودم رو ارزشمند بدونم

خب
بذار از 20 یه نمره ای به رسیدن به اهدافی که پارسال مشخص کرده بودم بدم...
فکر میکنم 18 نمره منطقی ای باشه...


اهداف سال بعد رو هم بهش فکر میکنم و بازم اینجا مینویسم*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*خب
یک سری از اهداف امسال رو بنویسیم به نیت اینکه مثل پارسال بهشون عمل بشه مگه میشه که نشه ؟ 


_باشگاه رو همینطور منظم ادامه بدم ، وزنم رو بالاتر ببرم، برسونم به 70 تا 75 
_اسپیکینگ زبانم رو برگردونم به دوران اوج
_شخصیت های غیردرسیم رو پرورش بدم 
_از این به بعد هرکتاب غیر درسی ای که مطالعه میکنم چکیده و خلاصه و خط فکریش رو درقالب اسلایدهای پاورپوینت برای خودم ذخیره و ثبت کنم
_همیشه آشپزی رو دوست داشتم ولی از سر تنبلی یادنگرفتم فقط درحد کیک پختن و نیمرو و چندتا دسر و نوشیدنی بلدم ، تابستون حسابی برای آشپزی وقت بذارم و غذاهای مختلف رو یادبگیرم
_موسیقی رو جدی تر بگیرم و تبدیلش کنم به پناهگاهی برای خودم
_توی چندتا از انجمن های دانشگاه شروع به فعالیت کنم
_هنر ظریف بی خیالی رو تقویت کنم*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*یسری اهداف دیگه ای روهم برای امسال اضافه کردم ولی خصوصیه یه جای دیگه یادداشت کردم*

----------


## high.target

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط eng.zahra


خب چراغ اول با خودم
۱ نماز اول وقت هر روز
۲ ی صفه قرآن بخونم ، هر روز
 (چون دوس دارم عربی یاد بگیرم از روی ی قرآنی ک کلماتو معنی کرده موخونم)
۳ مقاله تجزیه  و پروژه ام ، ی مقاله دیگه 
۴ درس های ترمم
۵ درس های کنکور ازشدم
۶ شعر حافظ با معنی و تعبیر
۷ خوشنویسی 
۸ ورزش ، روزانه
۹ راست بشینم
۱۰ نوت هام
۱۱ ی وقتایی حوصله ام گرفت متن طنز بنویسم
۱۲ زبانننن خیلی لازمه برام خیلییی
۱۳ اخلاق خوب ، دعوام نشه با کسی  ، بچه خوبی باشم^_^
■●


خب خب منم چالشای قبلو ببینم ببینم چن چندم
اگ جلوم ک دمم گرم
اگ عقبم جبرانش کنم
نا امیدی کار خره خیلی واضح  صریح و اینا
۱ هر روز نشد ولی امسال ان شالله بشه نمازام همشون اول وخ باشه
۲ کلا نشد:/   خد کنه امسال بشه روزی ی آیه رو بخونم حداقل خووو
۳ مقاله رو ک ن ولی ی پایان نامه توپ نوشتم ک خیل خفن بوددد گرچه ان شالله  تو کنور قبول شم اصلا دیگه سمتش نرم)
۴ و ۵ ک هیچ
۶ و ی جور دیگه دارم ادامه میدم   حرفه ای تر^_^همیشه آرزوم بود
۷ب بعد و رسما شکلاتی کردم:/ )) یکیشونو تا ی جاهایی بردم
زبانم ک خریت کردم نخوندم اون موقعع الان لازمههه

چالش های امسال یعنی ۱۴۰۱ رو تا شب مینویسم
ی هدف بزرگ دارم
گندددددددددده
ب اون برسم صلواتتت
اقا همه همو دعا کنیم دمتون جیزز_

----------

